# Ocean Kayak Prowler 11T



## irsammy (May 20, 2011)

I just posted this listing on craigslist:

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/2440472603.html


I am asking for $650.00 but if anyone who is interested from the forum, I will drop the price to $600.00. I want to get people interested in kayak fishing and this kayak is a great start. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## irsammy (May 20, 2011)

Sold!


----------

